# Insurance renewal on daughters car



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Renewal arrived £650. I pay her insurance (tax dodging student) So as always used Go Compare best quote was from same company £340.

Quick call, all sorted.

Moral, always look around, they hope you will just renew, guy admitted it on the phone, and matched it as soon as I gave him the reference number from the on line quote


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just shows what a ripoff insurance is


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

See my recent post about my bike renewal.
Last year I discovered that fully-comp was cheaper than TPFT. They didn't bother to tell me so I moved elsewhere. 
This year I moved again when I nearly halved my premium from an online quote with a different broker on the same underwriter.

For about the first 6 years of my insurance I assumed renewals were ok. Now I always look.

Just don't put your real phone number into the comparison web site. You will get many calls.


----------

